

Lip Sync Coming to Second Life… And Why This Could Be the Most Important News All Year - geuis
http://www.trending.us/2008/05/28/lip-sync-coming-to-second-life-and-why-this-could-be-the-most-important-news-all-year/
This is the best news I’ve heard in a while in regards to Second Life. Lip sync is going to be available to anyone using the official Second Life client. Its also possibly one of the most important innovations to come to SL in years.<p>Mike Monkowski, IBM speech group programmer, has been has been diligently incorporating lip sync code he developed at IBM into the Second Life client for over 6 months. According to an announcement from Mike a couple of days ago, his lip sync code has been added into the official Second Life client.
======
jonnytran
If only there were a mechanism to sense our emotions... and sync them.

